# Toronto, broken wing blues...



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi I am in Toronto ontario, and i have been a pigeon enthusiest for 2 years now, have rehabbed and saved many pigeons lives, and have always been able to rerelease them into their flocks successfully
I recently found a pidge at Bathurst station that had been run over by a streetcar, his left wing is torn at the muscle that attaches it to his body, and is hanging where it bends to tuck into the body.
His name is KU, and he has been with me for two weeks now and is doing really really well.
I have to move at the end of the month, but havnt found a place yet and am worried that if i have to move into another temporary situation like staying with friends, that i wont be able to keep him. I am willing to rent a room by the month or week just to be able to complete my responsibility to this bird, but my life isnt stable now (with work and housing) and neeeed to set up a back up plan for this lovely and deserving creature. he has toyz, only eats good quality seed mix and bottled water with no addatives, and is happy with me.
please reply to this thread if you know of anyone that could possibly take him in a worst case scenario. I have faith that our situation will work out, but just incase...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon.

I will move your thread to the adoption section.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*Everything worked out for us.*

Ku (the checker rock dove with compound fracture) and I(Queenie Pigeon)will not have to be broken up after all, i guess the great spirit knows how special our relationship is, and i have been blessed. I have paid deposit on an apartment, and am moving in this weekend with Ku, the Love Dove.
He will be able to stay as long as he wants, for ever if he needs to, (if the wing dosnt fully function like it used to). If he wants to rejoin his feral flock, i will be sad, but it is up to him. He dosnt even have to stay in a cage. he just walks around the house, but mostly sits on his faveroite perch pooing and cleaning himself. He is so lovely, i will try to borrow a camera to tak epictures, and will update his progress regularily on the site.
I love Pigeon Life, it is a beautiful thing that there are people that love pigeons as much as I do, and that we are all so willing to help each other when in crisis.
blessed be, Queenie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cooingsosweetly said:


> Ku (the checker rock dove with compound fracture) and I(Queenie Pigeon)will not have to be broken up after all, i guess the great spirit knows how special our relationship is, and i have been blessed. I have paid deposit on an apartment, and am moving in this weekend with Ku, the Love Dove.
> He will be able to stay as long as he wants, for ever if he needs to, (if the wing dosnt fully function like it used to). If he wants to rejoin his feral flock, i will be sad, but it is up to him. He dosnt even have to stay in a cage. he just walks around the house, but mostly sits on his faveroite perch pooing and cleaning himself. He is so lovely, i will try to borrow a camera to tak epictures, and will update his progress regularily on the site.
> I love Pigeon Life, it is a beautiful thing that there are people that love pigeons as much as I do, and that we are all so willing to help each other when in crisis.
> blessed be, Queenie


GREAT NEWS! I've always said that when things are meant to be, everything just falls into place...

We will look forward to your updates! You and your pijies enjoy your new home!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I am very happy for you - sometimes there are greater forces out there that make things happen for the good. 

I am so glad - I hope you and Ku have a happy life together. 

Tania xx


----------

